# Question



## Jwm100152 (Jun 7, 2021)

Can anyone help identify model of these tractors. Allis Chalmers think one is D14 D12


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Allis Chalmers CA










Allis Chalmers D14


----------

